# PX4 Storm Full size 9mm slide



## GoodOldBoy (May 14, 2013)

I recently got my first Beretta pistol which is the PX4 storm. On the top of the slide in front of where the hammer would be there is a small hole that goes through the slide. I'm trying to figure out why this is here. It looks odd but I have seen other pictures with this same hole. Does anyone know?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Are you referring to the firing pin block hole? The firing pin block has been a Beretta design for over 30 years now, thus not allowing the firing pin to go forward until the final phase of the trigger pull. As the trigger reaches the very last stage of the trigger pull before the trigger breaks you will see a pin rise from the hole (or flush with the hole in the px4 subcompact) before the trigger breaks. The only other hole through the top of the slide would be the extractor pin hole.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

what he said!


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

ditto!


----------

